# I need help rehoming this wild pigeon, now.



## Celeste123 (Aug 13, 2007)

I posted here a month or so ago about finding an adult injured pigeon i thought had been clipped by a car. I mentioned that I would need to rehome this pigeon, because I am going to college and allready have plenty of pets as of now. He cannot fly because of his injury, it seemed like it had happened some time before I found him. I only got 2 replys on my post. 
So once again, I MUST rehome this little guy very soon, because not only do I have hardley any time for him or a proper pigeon cage, but I will be moving soon. I contacted a lady in blacksburg VA which is not too far from me, but she never replied. I live in southern West Virginia, the town of Athens to be exact. I hope somebody on here can please give me a hand, its impossible to find help for invasive species such as pigeons in an area like this. I won't just throw him on the street but I don't know what to do with him and I can't keep him.
My email is [email protected]


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I get the play on words, ie, Rehoming, but it might be confusing to some &
better to title it under something like Non-Releasable Feral Needs Home...
There is a member in SC, I believe, named Robbie who has always been open
to taking in birds, you could email him while waiting for responses.
Good luck,

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Celeste,

If the lady you contacted happened to have been Jackie Collins, she has been having some health problems and is retired as a bird rehabilitator. I know if she were able to have responded that she would have.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Celeste123 said:


> I posted here a month or so ago about finding an adult injured pigeon i thought had been clipped by a car. I mentioned that I would need to rehome this pigeon, because I am going to college and allready have plenty of pets as of now. He cannot fly because of his injury, it seemed like it had happened some time before I found him. I only got 2 replys on my post.
> So once again, I MUST rehome this little guy very soon, because not only do I have hardley any time for him or a proper pigeon cage, but I will be moving soon. I contacted a lady in blacksburg VA which is not too far from me, but she never replied. I live in southern West Virginia, the town of Athens to be exact. I hope somebody on here can please give me a hand, its impossible to find help for invasive species such as pigeons in an area like this. I won't just throw him on the street but I don't know what to do with him and I can't keep him.
> My email is [email protected]



Celeste, please contact me. If you are open to shipping a bird, I may have someone who will take it. They are in Washington state. They have a flightless bird that they were trying to adopt out, but didn't want to ship. They are open to the idea of taking in another flightless bird to keep theirs company. Their pigeon is a female (lays eggs), so it really doesn't matter whether yours is a male or female. You can contact me here by PM, or at [email protected] or by phone. 276-647-3593. I'm in VA. If you don't get me, leave a message and I'll call you back.


----------

